# Good .17 HMR Rifles



## crewboy488 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm currently looking into buying a .17 HMR rifle. I love the Ruger 77/17 but its out of my price range for now. Does anyone have experience/could reccommend another good bolt action .17 HMR?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Savage 93R17


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Second the recommendation of the Savage 93. I've had one for several years. Factory trigger pull sucked big-time. Dropped a Rifle Basix trigger in....now a sweet 2.5 to 3 lbs with no travel or creep.

My buddy has a Marlin...good gun as well. Both are less expensive than a Ruger.

Good luck.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm also looking to buy a Bull barrel CZ, very pricey at $519.00. 

It's only money! :wink:


----------



## darcylind (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a marlin 917v it is a awsome rifle the only thing i would change is i would have spent the extra $150 and got it in stainless
:sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

CZ 452 is $359.99 locally at two stores. For the money that'd be my 1st look anyway.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have the CZ 452 heavy barrel, it shoots awsome. I payed 400 when they first came out. 22oz trigger, easily adjusted. one hole groups at 100 yds.
Deano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have the CZ 452 heavy barrel, it shoots awsome. I payed 400 when they first came out. 22oz trigger, easily adjusted. one hole groups at 100 yds.
Deano


----------

